# Gas after Cat Scan



## Guest (Jan 26, 2001)

So I had a Cat Scan and they made me drink 3 16oz. cups of this clear yucky stuff. They failed to mention this liquid would fill my intenstines with gas. When I got home after the test I had really bad gas pains and diarrhea. I have really bad gas pains today and nothing will come out. Any suggestions? Has this ever happened to any of you before. I need advice ASAP! Thanks.Deana


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try gentle abdominal massage. Go up the right across the top and down the left.You can use lots of techniques from just gently circling the hand to pushing the hands in and walking.FWIW the colon can be really spasmy and there is no gas, Mine is often like that after diarrhea. Sometimes I have found that using a glycerin suppository can help get things moving.Peppermint tea or other peppermint may help, as could any antispasmodics you have.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:They failed to mention this liquid would fill my intenstines with gas.


It doesn't. The pain is most likely due to IBS: a sensitivity to the intestine's response to the contrast agent.


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Hi Deana,i'm glad its over for you,i told you yesterday they would make you drink stuff,YUK! i didn't get gas from it,but the D,forget it,i must og hit every bathroom before i got to the hospital door,and did 85 home! feel better girly! Krissy







PS- did you also have the dye in your arm?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2001)

Krissy,I didn't have to have the dye in my arm. They asked me if I wanted it. I said only if I really need it. I guess I didn't. Anyway I still had D on Friday night, but I'm feeling better. I should get the results by tomorrow. I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Deana, glad your doing better







let me know what they say!!! Krissy


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2001)

Krissy,I just wanted to tell you that everything looked really good on my Cat Scan. The only problem is that I have to start eating more fiber because I was really C the day of the test. So I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything stays well. Thanks for the support!


----------

